# Comic Monsters



## TheBigBadWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

Comic Book Horror News and Information Website.

http://www.comicmonsters.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great site thanks.


----------



## TheBigBadWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Johhny, hope to see you there.


----------

